# How many...



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

How many hand calls are on your lanyard during a typical stand? 
Right now I just have two, a closed reed distress and an open reed.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

One per lanyard. But I have as many as three lanyards, one call per lanyard. The reason I don't run the double or triple call lanyard is that they clank together while walking. I like to be super quiet, so I run three separate single call lanyards. This way I can separate the calls in chest pockets with one hanging center.....No clank. Usually, I have two open reeds and a bite call. I don't use closed reeds that often.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't use a lanyard. I only take one call with me on a hunt and carry it in my coat pocket.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If I am hand calling only, I have four calls on a lanyard, mine dont clank together either, lol

If a handmade lanyard is made right you will not have any calls clanking.

If I plan on using an electronic caller, that lanyard has 3 calls and a hook up for my remote, but then there are times I just have a Raspy Wabbit on a single lanyard and one of my pocket calls in a shirt .pocket.


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for the input fellas. Like to see what ther guys are doing.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm a hand caller so I run 5 custom calls on the custom lanyards I make 3 of them are closed reeds all tuned diffrent 1 open reed and a howler they don't clank together I may not use all of them on every set but I have all the tools I need with me on set to put many diffrent sounds out if need be


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I use 2 calls and have my remote for my Shockwave on the center.


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Pokey: that's good info from a handcallers point of view.

22mag: thats the same set-up I ordered my lanyard for.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You can make your lanyard have draw strings so they don't clank. Shove one line between the braid. Tie a knot on the inner side of the braid. Tie a hangmans knot on the outside end. When your not using the call. Pull the line until the calls is hugging the braid.

I carry between 1 and 4.


----------

